# "The Waiting List" alumni thread



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The Waiting List thread for people on waiting lists for puppies is over a year old-- hard to believe! Flipping through the early pages of that thread, I noticed a lot of us ended up with different puppies or different breeders than we were originally on the list for. 

I thought it would be fun if us "Waiting List alumni" copied and pasted our original waiting list post, and then below it wrote the information for the puppy we ended up with, whether it's the same or different. Some then and now pics would be fun too.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Emoore said:


> Planned name: Pandemonium van Meerhout
> Going to pick up: late January of 2011
> Gender: Male
> Breeder: Van Meerhout in Hutto, TX
> ...


Actual name: Kopper von Felsschlucht Bach
Actually picked up: 2/3/2010
Gender: Male
Breeder: Felsschlucht Bach (I hope I spelled that right) in Lancaster, TX
Lines: 3/4 DDR, 1/4 WGWL

The Meerhout thing just never panned out. That breeding didn't take, and then a 2nd, then a 3rd, then a 4th was born but no males. . . so by that time Kopper's litter had been born and I was interested in them, so I asked for my deposit back. 

Then:








Now:


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Do you mean picked up 2/3/11? Kooper is a good looking boy. I think by the time we end up getting our puppy that our entry on the waiting list thread will have changed 3 or 4 times


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

IllinoisGSD said:


> Do you mean picked up 2/3/11? Kooper is a good looking boy.


Thank you! But it's Kopper.  Two P's, one O. And yes, that's what I mean. He was born in 2010, so I keep thinking I got him in 2010. :crazy:


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

W.Oliver said:


> Hi my name is Wayne, and I am a GSD addict.
> 
> Planned name: Breeder names the litter, but have suggested/begged for;
> 
> ...



Well, in a couple respects the puppy thing did not turn out as I had anticipated....I did not want a female, and I previously did not care for black GSDs, although I wasn't shopping color.

I was worried two females would pose a problem as my dogs are family members and spend little time in crate/kennel, so I feared bitch fights.

As it turns out, I did get what I really desired, a dog of rock solid nerve, excellent temperament, deep hard bites with amazingly firm grips, and very biddable....all this and only lacking a penis! Both Indy and Dayna get along just great and both are so kind and gentle with the kids....I love my black lab with pointy ears, and would not trade her for love or money!

Name: India vom Wildhaus "Indy"
Gender: Female
Breeder: Wildhaus in Ann Arbor, MI
Lines: West German Working Line
Sire: Hannes vom Spadener Holz
Dam: Caliber vom Wildhaus
Whelped: 10/15/2010


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> Well, in a couple respects the puppy thing did not turn out as I had anticipated....I did not want a female, and I previously did not care for black GSDs, although I wasn't shopping color.
> 
> I was worried two females would pose a problem as my dogs are family members and spend little time in crate/kennel, so I feared bitch fights.
> 
> ...


She is so gorgeous! :wub:

I'm sorry, I couldn't help myself. 

I will take a new picture of Malice and post it in this thread sometime this weekend.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ah, my baby will be 1 year old in 10 days!!!!
-------------------
me! me me me! 
now starts the long wait until mid-Feb 
----------------------

Actual Name: SBD Posejpal's Brsingr
call name: Singe
came home: Feb 12, 2011
born: Dec 12, 2010
breeder: Shepherds by design


















the day he came home









today! well, October anyway. 

I'll be taking some pics at class this week to post in a birthday thread


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ooohhh fun!!!


FG167 said:


> *Name: *Kastle - not sure which kennel name he will have yet...
> *Going to have shipped:* July!!!
> *Gender:* Male
> *Breeder:* Rinus Bastiaansen
> ...


I ended up picking him up July 12th. 

Here are my before and after pics, click on any to see larger...These are the day I picked him up and a couple of weeks ago, he's only 6 months old now.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

"Pan" was born Aug. 30, 2010 and I picked him up in mid October 2010. He now has his SG show rating, AKC Canine Good Citizen, and herding instinct tested. He was two weeks too young for his BH at our trial otherwise I would have done that. I'll be doing hip and elbow a-stamps this winter.





































Besides being a little too vocal and low threshold at home at the moment, he's exactly what I wanted and would have predicted.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

The transition in the coat of the sable pups is really something to see.....


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

LaRen616 said:


> I will take a new picture of Malice and post it in this thread sometime this weekend.


I really like the name Malice....and would enjoy some photos.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Fun thread! Thanks. 



Vinnie said:


> Planned name: Breeder names the litter, haven't thought of any GOOD suggestions myself. DH wants the call name to be "Sundance".
> Going to pick up: June or July of 2011 :fingerscrossed:
> Gender: either
> Breeder: It's a secret
> ...


Actual Name: Ezio zu Treuen Händen (call name is Sundance). My son actually came up with the 'E' name of Ezio.
Actually picked-up: last weekend of July 2011
Gender: Male
Breeder: Zu Treuen Händen in Manchester, MI
Lines: West German Working
Whelped: 5/26/2011
Sire: Javir vom Talka Marda
Dam: Balien zu Treuen Händen

Things did go pretty much as I had planned - as far as what I had planned. :laugh:

And of course, pictures......

On the ride home, 7/30/11 ;

DSCF9447 by BlackDogsPhoto, on Flickr

10/7/2011 ;

PICT0051 by BlackDogsPhoto, on Flickr

First snow zoomies, 11/20/2011 ;

DSCF9925 by BlackDogsPhoto, on Flickr

The most recent picture ~
Tracking (one of his favorite things) at 6 months old, 11/25/2011 ;

DSCF9955 by BlackDogsPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Sundance looks perfect...I know coat/color isn't the priority, but I like what I like and the blanket coats with the tan points are my absolute favorite...bicolors are fine too...but the blankets offer more of the tan highlights and I just love it.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

W.Oliver said:


> Sundance looks perfect...I know coat/color isn't the priority, but I like what I like and the blanket coats with the tan points are my absolute favorite...bicolors are fine too...but the blankets offer more of the tan highlights and I just love it.


Thank you Wayne! As far as looks go - Sundance is my DH's dream "color". My "looks" preference has always leaned toward very dark bi-colors or solid blacks although I do have to admit that I think Sundance is pretty good looking.  Actually, I'd say the same about your Indy. She looks perfect - to me!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Gender: Male
Color: Black/Red
Name: Odin
Lines: West German Showline 
Sire: Xbox dei Precision
Dam: Maikali vom Kirschental 
Breeder: Alta Tollhaus
Pick up- Feb 23, 2011


Odin is probably the most beautiful puppy I have ever seen in my life

































Look at those perfect ears









My beautiful handsome Odin

















Then I am blessed once again with another handsome boy

Gender: Male
Color: Black/Red
Name: Koda
Lines: West German Showline 
Sire: Xbox dei Precision
Dam: Vallie vom Kirschental 
Breeder: Alta Tollhaus
Came home: 8/25/11


































Sorry, that was long.. :wub:


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Vinnie said:


> Thank you Wayne! As far as looks go - Sundance is my DH's dream "color". My "looks" preference has always leaned toward very dark bi-colors or solid blacks although I do have to admit that I think Sundance is pretty good looking.  Actually, I'd say the same about your Indy. She looks perfect - to me!


Thanks, I love her, but nobody is going to ask you what is wrong with your Lab's ears. My favorite is when they tell me, "There are no black German Shepherds, she has Lab in her".

The absolute best one was when this "GSD person" came up and just fawned over Dayna, paying no attention to Indy....but of course I was just soaking it in, because like everyone here on this forum, I am proud of my pups. She kept going on and on about how she is a GSD person and I commented, "There are GSDs and everything else is just a dog". She replied, "I am surprised you'd say that since you have a Lab mix". OMG!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Breed: GSD
> 
> Gender: Female
> 
> ...


I ended up getting a puppy earlier than planned, I did not get a puppy from the sire/dam I originally wanted.

11 week old Malice









Almost 6 month old Malice




































When I first got her









Today (Sin didn't want to cooperate)


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

W.Oliver said:


> Thanks, I love her, but nobody is going to ask you what is wrong with your Lab's ears. My favorite is when they tell me, "There are no black German Shepherds, she has Lab in her".


:rofl: Been there! Try convincing people you have a PB GSD (not a lab mix) when he is a bi-color with weak ears! (See picture on left.)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Planned name: Roxy
> Going to pick up: End of April/Beginning of May
> Gender: Female
> Breeder: Wild Winds German Shepherds
> ...


I was suppose to bring home a older pup (a little over a year) that a family was re-homing that belonged to my breeder. It didn't work out. I thought then I would take some time to look around and work with Stark some more... 

I then was approached by my breeder who offered me one of the pups from the repeat breeding listed above. She wanted to keep back a few pups from this litter to work, title and potentially breed in the future. She asked if I would be interested in homing, working and titling one of the pups for her. Of course, I agreed. I love this pairing!

Zefra is a lot of dog, couple that with a puppy brain... oh boy. SUPER HIGH energy, high drive, low-medium thresholds, tends to have a hard time settling (but getting better) but man oh man does she crave to work! She LOVES to do ANYTHING with me, super natural focus, and the enthusiasm for life that makes a Mal look docile! 

She really is the total opposite of Stark in every way, definitely a new challenge than what I am use too but I am having so much fun with her!

This was the pup/dog I was suppose to bring home.
Roxy:









And the rest are of ZEFRA:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw an Xbox puppy not too long ago-it was a really nice pup


----------

